# Flippin&pitchin!



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am trying to get better at flippin! Can anybody help with my lure selection?


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I like a 1/4 or 5/16 jig with a trailer. Lots of docks where I fish, today most were up under docks in the main lake. Good Luck.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am guessing portage?


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

beaver type baits with smallest wieght possible


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree with Bassman, put a creature type bait on Texas rigged, with light weights, then you're weedless...one less thing to worry about. Then just worry about putting that bait in every good looking spot, crevice, hole, etc...as many times as possible. If bass are there, they'll bite a piece of plastic put in their face and dangled...


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the info! i have been told that a 3/16oz wieght is the best size. maybe that is why i am not getting as many bites as i should. should i go to a 1/8oz or even smaller?


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

yea i use the smallest clam wieght that bass pro sells on braided line


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I try to use the lightest I can get away with. If it is calm you can use a lighter weight than say on a windy day. Use just enough to stay in touch with whatever kind of bait you are flippin with.I very seldom use over 1/4 oz.myself no matter what kind of bait I am using.If you want to flip a small jig try some of Strike Kings bitsy flippin jigs in 1/4 oz.They have good wide-gap flippin hook in them and I have very good luck on them.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks again! I am going to leesville sunday and do nothing but flip!!


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

how did ya do


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

not very good flippin but i did catch a few. 2- 12 1/2"


----------

